# Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens seeds



## kentuckiense (Apr 1, 2007)

While trampsing about in the woods I found an undehisced pod. I took a photo before scattering the contents.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## cdub (Apr 2, 2007)

There you go trampsing again. Didn't your mother tell you to stop that? It's dangerous to your health.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

How can you be sure what those seeds are?


----------



## TADD (Apr 2, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 2, 2007)

NYEric said:


> How can you be sure what those seeds are?


Because I pulled it off of a dried up C. pubescens plant from last year?


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 2, 2007)

Were you dressed like Mother Nature while trampsing? Does she know you stole her job?


----------



## Heather (Apr 2, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Were you dressed like Mother Nature while trampsing? Does she know you stole her job?



That's quite the image that is now "trampsing" through my head. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Did you keep it in the fridge over winter?


----------



## Heather (Apr 2, 2007)

Eric, I think you're having a rough time parsing information today. First the car, and now this? ity:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2007)

Parsing!?! Undehisced?!?! I'm happy that I have any idea what you people are going on about!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Parsing!?! Undehisced?!?! I'm happy that I have any idea what you people are going on about!


We've noticed...oke:


----------

